# Anyone with experience brining a turkey?



## Bupo107 (Oct 7, 2006)

I've recently heard a lot of people talking about brining as a preparation for turkeys.

Does anyone have a brine recipe or method for doing this?

Thanks!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2006)

I use Alton Brown's Thanksgiving turkey brine recipe.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

I highly recommend brining your turkey.  We've been doing that for quite a few years and have always wound up with a tender, moist bird.  I use the instructions on page 11 of the November/December issue of _Cook's Illustrated_ magazine.

But, first, do not attempt to brine a kosher or self-basting turkey because they already contain a fair amount of sodium.

The amount of salt used in the brine doesn't change no matter what size turkey you will be brining.  _Cook's_ uses regular table salt, so you won't have to purchase any special salt for this brine.  For a turkey that is 12-22 pounds, two gallons of water should be adequate.  If you have a larger turkey, you might need three gallons.

For an overnight brine, not to exceed 14 hours, add 1/2 cup table salt per gallon of water.  Combine the salt and water and dissolve as much as possible in a very large stockpot or clean bucket.  Lower the turkey into the water and, if you have to, place a weight such as a plastic milk bottle filled with water to weight the turkey down so it is fully submerged.  Refrigerate the turkey for the brining time.  

When the brining time is up, remove the turkey and rinse it under cool running water.  Pat it dry and prepare as your recipe directs.

In my house, I don't have room in my refrigerator to brine my turkey but, by the time Thanksgiving rolls around here, it's cold enough outside to use the garage as a refrigerator.  I just make sure the garage door is closed so no outside critters can help themselves to my brining turkey.


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2006)

I'm a brining convert for turkey. My recipe is 1/4 cup brown sugar and 1/4 cup coarse salt per liter of water. That would be a 1/2 cup of each per gallon I think. 

I'm like Katie, no room in my fridge, but as we are below zero here most nights now the turkey goes outside in the stockpot and does just fine right next to the house where its a bit warmer.


----------



## Elf (Oct 7, 2006)

You can also put the turkey in a large garbage bag, then fill it with the brine, twist ty it closed, then put it in a cooler that is a little bigger then the turkey.  I found a 7/11 picnic cooler that works fine, then you put ice in the cooleer to keep the turkey cool.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

Elf said:
			
		

> You can also put the turkey in a large garbage bag, then fill it with the brine, twist ty it closed.
> 
> Thank you, Elf, you just reminded me of what I did last year. I used a Ziploc Big Bag for the brine and turkey. This worked exceptionally well because I could expell nearly all of the air from the bag and then ziploc it closed. The bag is wonderful, too, because it's really, really heavy plastic. I'm going to use the Big Bag again this year.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> I'm a brining convert for turkey. My recipe is 1/4 cup brown sugar and 1/4 cup coarse salt per liter of water. That would be a 1/2 cup of each per gallon I think...


 
A liter is an ounce or two more than a quart and there are four quarts to a gallon.  That would work out to about a cup of each per gallon.


----------



## Alix (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Andy. Not all that familiar with quarts and gallons. And I should amend my recipe, its a 1/4 cup of each to *2* liters of water. Oops.


----------



## GB (Oct 7, 2006)

My favorite brine is the most simple of brines. Just water and salt. I do not measure though. I just make it to taste. It should be pleasantly salty. When you taste the brine you should not feel like you need to spit it out. Maybe kind of about as salty as the sea.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 7, 2006)

I do not care for brined poultry and never have a problem with a very lovely moist bird on the table.
But I believe there are some inconsistencies in the directions in a couple of the posts above. Everyone check my math.   ;o)
I believe that the usual ratio of salt to water/liquid is 1C/gallon.  I do think it makes a difference what kind of salt you use and you should follow the directions from whatever printed source you choose.
Kosher salt measures differently from "regular table salt".
1/4 C each salt and sugar / liter would be closer to 1C of each / gallon, not 1/2C, if I am correct that a liter is pretty close to a quart.
There is also often a warning not to use ordinary trash bags as they may not be food grade and could leach stuff into the brine. You may be able to go to a deli and get a food grade plastic bucket that they get various things delivered in.
Rinsing is VERY important.
I think kosher and butterball style turkeys are basically already "brined" which is the reason not to do it to them.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 7, 2006)

In addition to the kosher salt (I use about 3 cups) and other herbs and spices, I use apple cider for the liquid instead of water.


----------



## thymeless (Oct 7, 2006)

The first time I brined a turkey, I used a plastic camping cooler as the container. 

That part worked fine. It was emptying it that didn't.

I  started pouring it into the sink and the turkey shifted spilling the whole thing. The brine gushed into the sink and splashed back out all over everything. 

Moral of the story. Take the turkey out of the brine before you try to empty the brine downo the drain.

I now use a big stainless steel kettle.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

I have to add that I have probably cooked close to 100 turkeys in my cooking career and have never had a dry one.  My turkeys have ranged in size from 12 pounds (smallest) to 33 pounds (a large fresh one.)  They've always been tender and moist but, being curious by nature, I tried brining and was pleased with the results.

And, as with people, I don't think there's a set rule about brining solutions, salt types and salt quantity.  All brines can be different.  I believe that you should use the one you like and works for you.  That's my story and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Oct 7, 2006)

I've never brined a turkey in my life. However, I rub it with loads of butter, garlic and herbs AFTER I've marinated it in orange juice and white wine.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2006)

I don't think any of yus who choose to brine turkeys are suggesting that it's the only way to have a moist turkey.  You sure can have a moist and delicious bird without brining.  That's more a function of not overcooking it than anything else.

Brining adds flavor to the bird and helps seal in some moisture so you have some moist meat insurance.  If you overcook a brined bird, it will get dry too.  It just takes a little longer.

Overcooking and stuffing the bird are the two things that most commonly cause dry turkey.


----------



## Gretchen (Oct 7, 2006)

I make a wonderful bread stuffing for our bird--it wouldn't be t'giving without it. It does not lead to a dry turkey for me.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 7, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I make a wonderful bread stuffing for our bird--it wouldn't be t'giving without it. It does not lead to a dry turkey for me.


 
I'll bet it's delicious.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 7, 2006)

Gretchen said:
			
		

> I make a wonderful bread stuffing for our bird--it wouldn't be t'giving without it. It does not lead to a dry turkey for me.


 
Same here.  I don't have any children at home anymore, just my husband.   But I have to shoo him away while I'm making the stuffing because he tries to snitch it before it goes into the bird.  It's a recipe that's been my family for generations.  We love it and I always make enough so there's extra in a separate casserole to be sure we have plenty of leftovers.


----------

